# Told ya Rodney White could play...



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I have always liked that kids game and he showed his talents against Dallas a few games back. Wonderful game with his first triple double of his career, 17 points 10 assists and 12 rebounds! Pretty good night in my book.

He just has abilities to handle the ball, and at 6-9 that makes him a interesting and prospect. He has good size and is pretty strong as well. Denver better hold on to him.


P.S. Nice job signing Jeff Trepagnier, that kid has great athletic ability and why not work out a project SG for the rest of the year, because Denver needs all the SG talent they can get.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I doubt Trepagnier stays on the team. He's good athletically, but he really has no jumper at all. Possibly he'd have a spot if they can't find any FA's or someone through the draft.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Just because Rodney White has one good game it doesn't mean he is going to be amazing.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Just because Rodney White has one good game it doesn't mean he is going to be amazing.


1? lol. his next game he had 21/7/6!

tell joe thanks, from kiki.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not so sure about Rodney White yet......he has potential but right now a comparision to Glenn Robinson jumps out at me. Think about it,in 1994 there were many who said that Robinson was best player in the 1994 draft. In 2001,there were many who said that White was the best player in the draft.

Both players have ok handles,an average 3 point shot,get knocked for their defense (sometimes deserving,sometimes not),but really excel in the midrange game and when people are talking trash about them.


Also,they both have similar size,with White being a little taller and maybe a bit slimmer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think alot of the GMs were saying the same thing when he was in the draft Ozzy... People don't look past him due to his talent, people look past him based on performance.

-Petey


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i gotta admit i didnt think there was anything in the kid but he has taken his game to the next level....and it will go up a few more steps i think now.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> i gotta admit i didnt think there was anything in the kid but he has taken his game to the next level....and it will go up a few more steps i think now.


This is hilarious coming from a 15 year old, calling a 21 year old a kid.:laugh:


----------

